

Libertarianism Makes You Stupid - rysmit
http://sethf.com/essays/major/libstupid.php

======
mcherm
I find this article not useful because nearly every point made is suffering
from the logical fallacy of arguing against a straw man. It describes certain
stupid behavior as "libertarianism" and proceeds to point out that said
behavior is stupid. Although I will admit I have met at least one Ayn-Rand-
worshiping person who does engage in this sort of stupid behavior, nearly all
of the people I have met who call themselves "libertarians" do not engage in
the behavior that this article describes.

